# Join the Steve Nash Fan Club



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Post here that you want to join or pm me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll join.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

count me innnnnnnn


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course I'm in!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yea boy.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

Steve Nash has been my favorite player for 3 years so yeah, Ill join.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

im in


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sign me up!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Add me to the club, Steve is my idol. :cheers:


----------



## donMartini (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm in :banana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Put me in this too


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hey Sunsfan57. can you make that "All hail the Phoenix Suns" text smaller? Because your sig is getting really big with that club(prolly be bigger with a lot more members), and big sigs tend to annoy posters.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

My sig really isn't that big. I've see guys who have it bigger then mine.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nash is my hero sign me up


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

count me in!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What do you want me to put you under? Kobe & Ben seems like theres two.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I put you in as KoBe&BeN


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

put me down


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im with it.


----------

